# My son's truck wreck



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are some of the pics from my sons wreck yesterday... He has a fabulous guardian angel, obviously.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW! All I can say is he is a very lucky guy! So glad for all of you that he is ok. (especially him!)
Someone was sure watching out for him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh my..praise God he is ok!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

OMG! He sure had a guardian angel.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:shocked: Wow! Glad he is ok!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't say on here what I just said aloud. That was miraculous.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He WALKED AWAY from this! He actually crawled out of the cab thru a hole they cut for him. He has a heck of a bruise on his shoulder from the seatbelt. An abrasion on his left knee and an abrasion on his elbow. Says his shoulder hurts this morning and his neck is stiff. Makes me want to cry when I look at this...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

holy crapola!!!! guardian angel indeed!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, he is a lucky fellow!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Geez , Carmen ! He is one lucky man !


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

God sure is good to us......:sun:
Glad he is OK.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! That is one lucky escape!! So glad for you all that he got away with such minor injuries. Someone musta been watching over him! xxx


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Good thing he is Okay


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

What happened. Did he drive off the road


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im thinking a cut off or he tried to avoid someone or something.
God bless him ! He sure has a angel looking out for him !


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He dropped off the shoulder of the highway. That hwy basically has the white line and then ditch. He corrected like he should have but the trailer didn't follow him. He had a container full of dirt on the trailer and the weight was enough to pull him off. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow !


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

His description takes it a little further but that is the simplified version.

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How scary, glad he is OK


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, glad he is OK!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank God!! What an awful awful mess.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow! that looks awful! Definitely shows how wearing a seatbelt can save your life.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep. He's got a pretty ugly bruise from the seatbelt, but it sure beats the alternative. He definitely wouldn't be here today if it weren't for his seatbelt.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, my son is back to work. He got called out yesterday evening on a spill and got in at 4 am. Back out at 8 am and just back to the hotel about 7:30. He saw a chiro a couple days ago and that helped his neck.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear it ! I bet he's happy to be back 
Usually men that have physical jobs like that hate to be tied down for any amount of time  Chiropractors can perform miracles IMO.
I love my Chiro


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad he is improving...and that he had sense enough to wear a seat belt!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you, Jesus, for keeping him under the shadow of your wings! Another miracle from the King of Kings!

Wow.


----------

